# 1999 Toyota Solara Auto Shift stick not engaging!



## Don2222 (May 30, 2012)

Hello

*I saw a YouTube video on just replacing the insert that broke on a GM front wheel drive car shift cable. Does anyone know if this repair can be done much cheaper without getting a whole new cable? See video here > *

Well, I went to Home Depot Monday night. Came out, started the car and moved the shifter from Park to Reverse and it just slid. The car was stuck in park!

Using a Lug Wrench we could push the lever on the transmission to neutral, roll it out of the parking spot, then to drive and drive it to the garage!

The round plastic connector was still tightly clamped to the transmission shifting lever but the completely snapped off the cable!

New shift cable from Toyota is $233.10 and $90.00 labor to fix!

See pics
Click to enlarge. Last pic shows the location on the front side of engine behind radiator hose! Hard place to reach!


----------



## pen (May 30, 2012)

Do you have a question involving this situation or the repair?

If not what is the purpose of this thread?

pen


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2012)

pen said:


> Do you have a question involving this situation or the repair?
> 
> If not what is the purpose of this thread?
> 
> pen


 
You are quick Pen, I just added the pics and question. Thanks

*I saw a YouTube video on just replacing the insert that broke on a GM front wheel drive car shift cable. Does anyone know if this repair can be done much cheaper without getting a whole new cable?*


----------



## pen (May 30, 2012)

I'd suggest searching / posting here http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2012)

Hello

Thanks, I will check there, but I know people here are very mechanical and know how to improvise.

It is just so frustrating that all the mechanics of the original cable work fine but there is a small plastic neck that joins the heavy metal cable end rod to the metal bolt that goes thru the metal shift lever. That small plastic neck just snapped by becoming brittle from all the engine heat, weather and age! NOT a good design! ! !

If an all metal connector like this one in the picture can be connected to the tip of the metal cable and then put under the bolt head that goes thru the transmission lever, it would not only be a cheap fix but stronger than the original piece! See 2nd pic below.

Here is a better pic on where it snapped and how it pulls the lever up and down on the front of the transmission.


----------

